# HVAC Repair/Installation



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to be in need of a new A/C Heat pump for my home in the not to distance future. Can anyone recommend a good company?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *SHatten (4/13/2009)*Looks like I'm going to be in need of a new A/C Heat pump for my home in the not to distance future. Can anyone recommend a good company?


DONT USE ANY of the "BIG COMPANIES" ( not naming names ). They will charge you way too much. 

Example. Brand new install 3.5 ton heat pump, old houses, needed duct work installed as well as HVAC equipment. Sean beat the "big companies" by $2000.

Call Sean Goodwin AC, he is a one man show, been in business 20+ years, does all my work for all my properties. 

850-232-1220


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Give my dad A callwe canusually beat most anybody out there. His name is Paul Malone his cell is 324-9806.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't just go with the lowest price....sometimes you get what you pay for!

Getsomequotes with a couple different companies from the large ones to the small ones!!!! (And compare what is included or not in the quotes... (i.e. some companys decide not to replace freon lines because it keeps the price lower, but it most likely will cause issues in the future if you keep the old ones with a new system!)
There is a lot of new technology for HVAC systems these days (depending on what manufacture you're looking at)

I used to do HVAC and saw some great work, and some horrible work!! The good thing is, HVAC is starting to be super competitive, so its weeding out the "corner-cutters"...but they are still there especially in times like these! Also look into how long they have been in business! Like someone posted, Sean? 20+ years!! The more customers and the longer they have been in business is always a good sign for HVAC companies, especially these days!!!


Check with the other suggestions from members and also look into Gulf Technical 932-8538 or Southern Breeze 939-2884 (bothareabout small to medium range companies...but they are HUGE like Air Design!). Call them alland ask questions! 
Doesn't hurt to shop before buying!!!


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

brian alverez aztec heating and air 324-6319


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in the same boat, so to say. I got an estimate yesterday for a 4.0 ton unit. I really need to get some other people out for estimates. 

Please help if you know anyone!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very satsified with Matthew's Heating and Air in Pace.

Phil Matthews is an honest guy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have been very pleased with Commanders on New Warrington for the past 10 years or so.*

*A one man operation is fine, unless he gets overwhelmed, and it takes a few days to get to you, as he is behind.*

*When I call, I get service the same day.*


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Call Cliff Storey @ Storey Mechanical. Works for himself and has low overhead. Quoted a good bit less than others for thesame unit. 850-287-3797


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Give Splitine a holler. He just worked on someones here on the Forum recently and they were very pleased with the quality and the price.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Splitine came right over and took care of me. Couldn't beat the price


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all that replied to my questions...I now have anew HVAC unit in my house. I used Patroni Heating and Air. A father and son company. They did a great job and was finished in about 3 hours. And not to mention the price was very reasonable.


----------

